# Just got hitched...what should i do?



## NewbieBride (6 Sep 2006)

Having just got married last week, I would greatly welcome any advice regarding what I should be doing now? We hold an American marriage certificate and I plan to show it to the bank as I wish to open an account in my married name. I also intend to go by 2 names depending on the situation, i.e., work or family. This is ok, right? I should probably also notify the tax office. Is there anyone else I should be contacting? Any suggestions would be appreciated as I'm a tad clueless!


----------



## rkeane (6 Sep 2006)

*Re: Just got hitched...what should i do????*

You should probably let your family know


----------



## liteweight (6 Sep 2006)

*Re: Just got hitched...what should i do????*



NewbieBride said:


> Having just got married last week, I would greatly welcome any advice regarding what I should be doing now?



Get luuuvved up!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2006)

NewbieBride said:


> Having just got married last week, I would greatly welcome any advice regarding what I should be doing now?


In what context exactly? 

One thing that you might want to sort out is your married tax affairs. See [broken link removed].


----------



## Horatio (7 Sep 2006)

NewbieBride said:


> Having just got married last week, I would greatly welcome any advice regarding what I should be doing now? We hold an American marriage certificate and I plan to show it to the bank as I wish to open an account in my married name. I also intend to go by 2 names depending on the situation, i.e., work or family. This is ok, right? I should probably also notify the tax office. Is there anyone else I should be contacting? Any suggestions would be appreciated as I'm a tad clueless!


 
Careful, keeping 2 names/sets of documents active, can be very troublesome in administration of services, travelling abroad, with future children, childrens affairs. In my experience (by proxy) its not a good idea to have 2 identities, have a think about pros & cons of each & pick one or the other, you'll be glad in the end (IMHO)

OK, if you just keep your married name on your letterhead, bus card & e-mail address etc within the work env., it won't be a problem, your company can probably pay into your bank a/c in married name, but outside that I'd recommend as above.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2006)

Bear in mind that there is no onus on either spouse to change their (sur)name after marriage and doing so is purely conventional for some people.


----------



## Oilean Beag (7 Sep 2006)

The change of name thing is of course your choice but I thought it worth noting that using the two _could _cause you some difficulties and more particularly cause difficulties the people who administer your files in your bank, passport office, solicitors, auctioneers, etc.  

I have been in a situation a number of times where full sets of documents have had be redone for clients who were unclear , contradictory or  unsure which name they wanted to use.  This cost time, money & patience. 

If you pick one name & stick with it, you will be doing yourself & others a service in the long run.  But also as a previous poster has stated, she had no problems in alternating names. She must be very clear & consistent in her usage of which name and it is, ultimately your right & your choice.


----------

